# Alcar for sale, long date.



## ycbm (22 February 2018)

So I had a big supply of alcar and have sold one of the horses who was on it. I'm testing the other and it seems he may not even be dependant on it, though he's very, very sensitive to vitamin E.

Whichever way, I've now got Alcar coming out of my ears.

1 Myprotein end date 2019, the rest Redwells, 2020,  both reputable suppliers.

£40 a kilo including postage,, pay by PayPal friends and family or bank transfer.


----------



## ycbm (23 February 2018)

Bump.


----------



## ycbm (27 February 2018)

Bump. Open to offers.


----------

